# Zwergenkoi ???



## jolantha (15. Mai 2013)

Hallo, 
gibt es bei Koi eigentlich auch Zwerge ????

Dieser Fisch ist mittlerweile über 10 Jahre alt, und wächst nicht. 
Er ist kleiner als meine eigenen Nachzuchten, die dieses Jahr 4 werden . 
Bild ist nicht so toll, aber die Größe kann man ganz gut erkennen.


----------



## Patrick K (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zwergenkoi ???*

Hallo Jo

Kleine Dicke uffstumpte gibts nicht nur bei Koi

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/102533&d=1338111492



Murhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahaha

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Lucy79 (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zwergenkoi ???*

bei uns wohnt auch ei Koi, der fürs Verrecken nicht wachsen will....    ist halt so...  dies Jahr sin die Kleinen alle net groß


----------



## CrimsonTide (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zwergenkoi ???*

Ideal gezeichnete Koi bekommt man ca. 5 aus 200.000 Eiern (auch wenns 10 oder 20 sind, ist das Verhältnis nicht viel besser  ). Ähnlich verhält es sich mit der Größe. Es haben nicht alle das Potential, bis auf einen Meter zu wachsen. Bei vielen ist bei 50-60 cm Schluss. Es kann also gut sein, dass Wachstumskandidaten an anderen nur so vorbei rauschen.


----------



## Moonlight (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zwergenkoi ???*

Hey Jo,

solche Kandidaten hab ich auch ... knapp 10Jahre alt und nur um die 40cm ... 

Ich denke mal das ist genetisch bedingt. Sind die Elterntiere (und deren Blutlinie) nicht sonderlich groß, wird es der Nachwuchs auch nicht werden.
Ist ja wie bei uns Menschen ... kleine Eltern bringen im Durchschnitt auch kleine Kinder hervor 

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zwergenkoi ???*

Jo,
das ist so und es gibt nur wenige aus einem Wurf, die richtig gut wachsen.
Wenn du selber schon Nachzuchten hattest, sind die die vielen Kleinen sicher aufgefallen.
Wird nicht auch nach Größe selektiert bleiben einige ganz klein.

Ich hab welche verschenkt, die in einem AQ nach 3 Jahren keine 10cm hatten.

Das ist auch etwas anderes als Verbuttung, wo Fische nicht wachsen, da die Umgebungsbedingungen nicht passen.


----------



## jolantha (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zwergenkoi ???*

Na, dann bin ich ja zufrieden, daß Ihr auch " Zwerge " habt. Bei mir sind es paradoxerweise meine
beiden weiß-schwarzen, die nicht wachsen wollen. Sind aber nicht miteinander verwandt 
Die sind ja eigentlich schon älter als ich dachte, bekommen habe ich sie 1998 , als wir den Teich neu
 angelegt hatten . 
Die haben sich auf jeden Fall ihr " Bleiberecht " erschwommen, egal wie groß sie sind


----------



## Lucy79 (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zwergenkoi ???*

ich zeig Euch auch gerne dazu noch mal das Foto meiner Goldi- Nachzucht, die nach 2 Jahren immer noch winzig ist.. diese ,,Krüppelchen" dürfen auch im Aquarium wohnen bleiben  ..


----------



## jolantha (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zwergenkoi ???*

Lucy, 
und der Kleine  kann schon schwimmen ????


----------



## Lucy79 (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zwergenkoi ???*

Hallo Jolantha..



ja... auch wenn er so manchmal etwas Koordinationsschwach ist ( hat nen recht grossen __ Schleierschwanz mittlerweile, der ärgert ihn gelegentlich)     2 von den ,,Kleinen" sind mittlerweile im Teich, weil sie dann doch gut gewachsen sind, die andren werden vermutlich drinnen bleiben


----------



## jolantha (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zwergenkoi ???*



Lucy79 schrieb:


> Hallo Jolantha..
> die andren werden vermutlich drinnen bleiben



Sowas kleines entläßt man ja auch nicht in die freie Wildbahn


----------



## Lucy79 (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zwergenkoi ???*

die Halbwertzeit im Teich wär auch arg kurz ;-)


----------

